
Ask HN: How to get entire list of all registered .io domain names? - traviswingo
I doing some research on the trends of .io domain names. I&#x27;m having trouble getting a reliable list of all registered .io domain names, though. I&#x27;ve purchased a few curated lists, but they were obviously incomplete. The .io registry does not supply access to zone files like verisign does (use to?).<p>Anyone know of a reliable way to gather the entire dataset of registered .io domain names?
======
runnr_az
Have you tried getting in touch with .io directly? They may not make their
zone file publicly available, but they probably do privately...

------
Bino
All names in the .io zone are DNSSEC signed

[https://www.nic.io/](https://www.nic.io/)

hence, you should be able to do a DNSSEC walk?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=dnssec+walk](https://www.google.com/search?q=dnssec+walk)

